# Clarity Test, Add EOs, Thicken with Salt



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 24, 2021)

*COMPLETE PROCESS - EASY BEGINNER LIQUID SOAP RECIPE*

I found this tutorial on YouTube while searching for something else. The following bits are particularly good.

17 minute mark - CLARITY TEST - To make sure batch is fullly saponified before diluting.
29 minute mark - ADDING ESSENTIAL OILS - Warm the batch before adding.
31 minute mark - THICKEN WITH 20% SALT SOLUTION - Easy peasy as long as you use a light touch. Good for thickening LS with a high% of liquid oils such as Olive Oil. Does not work for LS with a high % of coconut oil and other hard oils.

The recipe and complete directions are found below the video.

HAPPY LS-ing!


----------



## LynetteO (Aug 11, 2022)

She mentions in the video that some EO’s thicken. Stands to reason that FO’s will as well. Just this morning I added WSP’s “Fifty Shades” FO @1%  and it did a great job & thickening a 50/50 RBO+CO LS!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 12, 2022)

Just make sure the thickening you get from the FO is stable over time. Sometimes it's not.


----------

